
As Uber Stumbles, German Rivals Prosper - ktamura
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/01/04/as-uber-stumbles-german-rivals-prosper/
======
imbellish
Somehow I'm not surprised. Is there not some strangeness in the fact that each
of their branding borrow from respective national languages?

